# CFAT Rewrite



## NDB (7 Oct 2012)

Greetings and Happy Thanksgiving to the users of this forum. 

I have used the search function in an attempt to answer my own question I have not come across any information from previous topics. From what I have gathered, a third attempt at the CFAT is an extremely rare case. I noticed that one of the FAQ's on the forces.ca page has partially addressed this : 

_*In order to be eligible to write the aptitude test a third time you must be registered in a substantial academic program at the post-secondary level (since the last time you wrote the test) and experiencing no apparent difficulty. With proof that you are successfully completing post secondary education Recruiting staff can submit a request for a file review and decision on your case.*_

So my questions are:  How often is this attempted, approved, and or denied?   What are your views on people taking the CFAT a third time? I recently consulted a recruiter and was told that they had only been there for a few months, so could not comment.

Thank you for your time


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Oct 2012)

I wonder if this question has something to do with this from your previous profile?



			
				skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> Whole process seems to be a bit ...... mental.


----------



## AgentSmith (17 Apr 2014)

I'm in the reserves and I'm transferring from Armoured to ACISS. When I originally wrote my CFAT I qualified for Sig, Lineman and LCIS (what later became ACISS) now I'm being told I need to re-write it as it's only good for five years. This is news to me and my unit since as far as I was aware it was good for life. Does anyone have any information on this?


----------



## bLUE fOX (17 Apr 2014)

I too would be interested in a response to this. I was told in may of 2013 that the CFAT was good for life and that it was highly unlikely that I would be allowed a rewrite.


----------



## DAA (17 Apr 2014)

Depends on when you originally wrote the CFAT.  I believe that if you wrote it prior to 2010, then you will need to do a re-write as the previous test results cannot be converted over to the new scoring matrix.  You may also have to write the TSD as well.


----------



## The_Falcon (17 Apr 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Depends on when you originally wrote the CFAT.  I believe that if you wrote it prior to 2010, then you will need to do a re-write as the previous test results cannot be converted over to the new scoring matrix.  You may also have to write the TSD as well.



Never saw that.  Twice I put in a CT post 2010, and twice I was contacted by brokers and was never told to rewrite.


----------



## AgentSmith (17 Apr 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Depends on when you originally wrote the CFAT.  I believe that if you wrote it prior to 2010, then you will need to do a re-write as the previous test results cannot be converted over to the new scoring matrix.  You may also have to write the TSD as well.



That might explain things as I originally wrote mine in 2008.


----------



## DAA (17 Apr 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Never saw that.  Twice I put in a CT post 2010, and twice I was contacted by brokers and was never told to rewrite.



I'm seeing this more and more often mainly at the CFRC level for applicants with prior service or who previously wrote the CFAT.  2010 should be close, but I will have to check again.  It is definitely sometime around then when they replaced the CFAT with a newer version.


----------



## bLUE fOX (17 Apr 2014)

I originally wrote mine in 2001. When asked at CFRC Halifax if any of the applicants had taken it before, I said I had, and was told they would need to look into it further to find out, because it hadn't shown up previously. Three days later they called me and said I would not be able to retake the CFAT.


----------



## DAA (17 Apr 2014)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> I originally wrote mine in 2001. When asked at CFRC Halifax if any of the applicants had taken it before, I said I had, and was told they would need to look into it further to find out, because it hadn't shown up previously. Three days later they called me and said I would not be able to retake the CFAT.



Entirely possible as this is a relatively new policy and only came into effect within the last year or so.


----------



## ryanski (2 Jul 2014)

I know this is a little late,  but I wrote mine in 2008 and I just did VOT this year and was told to never re-write as I scored very high.   So that pre-2010 era CFAT score should be good, from what I understand.


----------



## Rofltropter (8 Dec 2015)

So I just finished my CFAT today (December 8th) and I was just shy of qualifying to become an officer. They said I can't apply to rewrite for 3 months putting my next test date somewhere in March. I want to become a Signals Officer and I have pretty good marks (high 80's - low 90's) in all classes. If I score quite well on my rewritten CFAT, is there a good chance that I will be accepted for BMOQ in January? I just want to know if I should be ruling out RMC for university at this point in time, given that after I write the CFAT, I still have to go through everything else. I do notice that Signals is in high demand so that might lean in my favor. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mariomike (8 Dec 2015)

Rofltropter said:
			
		

> So I just finished my CFAT today (December 8th)





			
				Rofltropter said:
			
		

> Aptitude completed:Oct 8th



How many times have you challenged the CFAT? Was there a typo?



			
				Rofltropter said:
			
		

> They said I can't apply to rewrite for 3 months putting my next test date somewhere in March.





			
				Rofltropter said:
			
		

> If I score quite well on my rewritten CFAT, is there a good chance that I will be accepted for BMOQ in January?


----------



## Pusser (9 Dec 2015)

If you wrote the test in December and you have to wait three months in order to write it again, chances are pretty slim that you will be able to go to BMOQ in January...

Having said that, if you were to be accepted into ROTP at this point, it would be for the academic year starting in Sep 16.  That would normally see you on a BMOQ course in the summer anyway (ROTP BMOQ is a different course from the regular BMOQ and is only run in the summer).

Your best bet may be to keep going with the process, prepare for your next shot at the CFAT and hope for the best.  However, keep in mind that officer selection (ROTP or otherwise) for the CF is competitive.  Merely achieving the minimum standard on the CFAT for officer is unlikely to be sufficient.  When there are far more applicants than places available, chances are that only the ones who excelled on the test are likely to be selected.

Hopefully, you just had a bad day when you initially wrote the test and you will knock it out of the park next time.  Good luck!


----------



## Tennisball (12 Dec 2018)

Has anyone been allowed to rewrite their CFAT if they already qualified for all their trades the first time around? I wasn't feeling my best and I should have rescheduled my CFAT but went ahead with it anyways. I'm confident I can do much better if I wrote it again but I'm not sure if they'll let me for this reason alone.


----------



## da1root (19 Dec 2018)

... if you've qualified for everything you want to apply for, why would you want to rewrite it?
As a side note, if you were allowed to rewrite it (which I don't see being approved) and did worse, your 2nd score stands regardless of your 1st attempt being a higher score.

Your question to your recruiting staff should be "how competitive is my file with my current score?"


----------



## tenahpay (22 Feb 2019)

Does anybody how long is the waiting time for a CFAT rewrite date and time?? I requested for a rewrite date and time January 14, 2019 and I still have not heard anything?

Although, I was sent a Rewrite Consent Form January 18, 2019. Can someone advise me?

Thanks


----------



## ih8pa1n (24 Feb 2019)

tenahpay said:
			
		

> Does anybody how long is the waiting time for a CFAT rewrite date and time?? I requested for a rewrite date and time January 14, 2019 and I still have not heard anything?
> 
> Although, I was sent a Rewrite Consent Form January 18, 2019. Can someone advise me?
> 
> Thanks




"You can request a "CFAT Rewrite" 30-days after your first attempt.  But it will require a "Waiver" to be processed and you'll be asked to provide information on what you've done to prepare and be successful on your 2nd attempt.  So keep a "log" of your study/preparation habits, materials you've used, etc, etc.  The approval for your 2nd attempt can take anywhere from 2 weeks to 2-3 months before it is approved and the same applies for both Regular and Reserve Force applicants. " - Said by a recruiter on the Canadian Forces Applicants Facebook group

My experience:
I did not qualify for my trades as I did not score enough on my first attempt, they said I could rewrite it in 3 months, however that was back in 2017. I rewrote it an year later and qualified for all trades. 

My preparation advice:
The CFAT app would be sufficient. There are also a lot of other resources available to prepare for it.

Math advice:
Practice lots! Math is something you learn by practicing. 

Spatial Ability:
Practice lots! Use process of elimination to get rid of some choices. 

Verbal Skills:
English is something I have always struggled with. Use process of elimination to get rid of some choices. 

Best of luck!


----------



## BlueFalcon109 (4 Oct 2019)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> ... *if you've qualified for everything you want to apply for, why would you want to rewrite it?*
> As a side note, if you were allowed to rewrite it (which I don't see being approved) and did worse, your 2nd score stands regardless of your 1st attempt being a higher score.
> 
> Your question to your recruiting staff should be "how competitive is my file with my current score?"



Because the CAF reserves the right to adjust the cut off for various trades/occupations as the number of open spots dwindle for that fiscal year. For example, let's say you wrote the CFAT in March, and chose a certain trade, you are still going through the application process and by November of the same year they are down to the last 5 spots for the occupation you applied for and they raise the minimum score required on the CFAT to make the pool as competitive as possible. Now, if you don't meet that new score, you automatically get knocked out that year and have to choose another occupation or temporarily close your file until the next fiscal year and hope spots open up and the CFAT minimum scores goes back down to what it was.  Even if you are incredibly competitive in other sections of your application, for example if you did really well on your interview, or scored exceptionally above average and well beyond the cut off for the job specific tests like the MOST or CFASC aka Air Crew Selection, it won't matter, that door just shut in your face for the time being and may or may not reopen next year.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Oct 2019)

BlueFalcon109 said:
			
		

> Because the CAF reserves the right to adjust the cut off for various trades/occupations as the number of open spots dwindle for that fiscal year. For example, let's say you wrote the CFAT in March, and chose a certain trade, you are still going through the application process and by November of the same year they are down to the last 5 spots for the occupation you applied for and they raise the minimum score required on the CFAT to make the pool as competitive as possible. Now, if you don't meet that new score, you automatically get knocked out that year and have to choose another occupation or temporarily close your file until the next fiscal year and hope spots open up and the CFAT minimum scores goes back down to what it was.  Even if you are incredibly competitive in other sections of your application, for example if you did really well on your interview, or scored exceptionally above average and well beyond the cut off for the job specific tests like the MOST or CFASC aka Air Crew Selection, it won't matter, that door just shut in your face for the time being and may or may not reopen next year.



I’m not a Recruiter, so this is strictly me questioning the reasoning in general here.

But why is it fair for someone to get to do the test again simply because they want a better score, when the majority of applicants went in for their trade, wrote the test blind and waited? I hardly think it’s appropriate for someone to have the advantage of writing the test more than once when they performed satisfactorily the first time around. If an applicant failed to qualify for any (or all) of their trade selections, or were super-sick and off their game or something, that’s one thing. But being allowed to rewrite solely based on the fact that an applicant wants to try and gain an upper hand on what may, or may not, take place during selection is really questionable, as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## BlueFalcon109 (7 Oct 2019)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I’m not a Recruiter, so this is strictly me questioning the reasoning in general here.
> 
> But why is it fair for someone to get to do the test again simply because they want a better score, when the majority of applicants went in for their trade, wrote the test blind and waited? I hardly think it’s appropriate for someone to have the advantage of writing the test more than once when they performed satisfactorily the first time around. If an applicant failed to qualify for any (or all) of their trade selections, or were super-sick and off their game or something, that’s one thing. But being allowed to rewrite solely based on the fact that an applicant wants to try and gain an upper hand on what may, or may not, take place during selection is really questionable, as far as I’m concerned.



I too am not an expert, but I do agree with your sentiment. In my opinion, it's best to avoid creating this scenario in the first place. I feel like the CFAT should be a static bar where you either get a high enough score to pass or fail for the trade you want, and that's that. Especially for trades that require job specific testing, such as the subsequent MOST test or Aircrew Selection. If you have to dynamically raise or lower the cut off threshold of something, it should be the job specific aptitude test. The CFAT should just be used as an indicator for the CAF to see which candidates are worth spending the extra money on for additional testing (e.g. paying for all the expenses to send a candidate to do the two days of Aircrew Selection at Trenton). To retroactively rip a candidate out of the application process who did above average and scored competitively on their MOST or Aircrew selection because they scored 50/60 on their CFAT while leaving another candidate in the pool who got 52/60 on their CFAT, but scored significantly lower than the disqualified candidate on their job-specific aptitude test sure as heck doesn't really seem that fair or help you get the best candidate for the job either.


----------



## winds_13 (7 Oct 2019)

BeyondTheNow,

I'm not going to defend the use of the CFAT for comparing applicants but anyone can request to write the test a 2nd time, so I'm not sure where the concern over fairness comes from.

BlueFalcon109,

I understand your frustration but as I stated before, the applicant pool for AEC significantly changed when Pilot (DEO) was Closed for processing. Many former Pilot applicants consequently changed their occupation choices to ACSO and AEC. If, as you stated before, you did not meet the cut-off for Pilot on Aircrew Selection, then how do you reckon that the people who are currently out scoring you on the Competition List have a "significantly lower" Aircrew Selection score than you? Anyone who was processed for Pilot has a higher Aircrew score than you do. I don't want to sound harsh but that's the facts.


----------



## BlueFalcon109 (7 Oct 2019)

winds_13 said:
			
		

> BeyondTheNow,
> 
> I'm not going to defend the use of the CFAT for comparing applicants but anyone can request to write the test a 2nd time, so I'm not sure where the concern over fairness comes from.
> 
> ...



That's a fair point winds_13, if everyone is allowed to rewrite the CFAT for a second time, then it's a level playing field in my opinion. Also, I completely agree with you on your second point directed towards me. I genuinely misinterpreted your initial reply to me last week. I assumed that it was strictly current applicants who have not yet made it to the competition list. If it's applicants who were merit listed as pilots then deciding to switch to AEC or ACSO, then you're right, and so is the CAF. Why keep processing applicants for those roles when they've got an abundance of pilot quality applicants already on the competition list waiting to switch over?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (8 Oct 2019)

winds_13 said:
			
		

> BeyondTheNow,
> 
> I'm not going to defend the use of the CFAT for comparing applicants but anyone can request to write the test a 2nd time, so I'm not sure where the concern over fairness comes from.
> 
> ...



It's an aptitude test. Sure, people can have an idea of what types of questions will be on it and can brush up on certain things ahead of time, but it's to measure aptitude and to make sure the candidate has a solid enough grasp on what will be required for their trade. As soon as an individual writes it more than once, it's no longer simply an aptitude test--it then becomes a practice run the first time around, which is an absolute advantage as I see it. 

Edit to add: And yes, I'm aware that the tests vary. (i.e. layout and/or order of questions in each section, etc.) But there's still a substantial grasp obtained, as well as getting used to time required and expectation, setting/environment etc. Those are all advantages, even if the candidate can't recall each question specifically.


----------



## garb811 (8 Oct 2019)

One other thing...  

There seems to be the presumption that if someone rewrites the CFAT, they are automatically going to increase their score. This speaks to what BTN is saying; the writer has already had a trial run, has an idea of where they went wrong and forms the belief that if they write it again, they are going to automatically do better because they can focus on "x" in prep, do better time management in writing etc. 

But a word of warning, there is also the possibility that your score could drop. The CFAT isn't a "best of" thing, where they take the best result and use that, the score you get on the second CFAT becomes your score, whether that is an increase or a decrease. Someone with a competitive score re-writing the CFAT voluntarily to try to milk a few extra points out of it to try to become just that little bit more competitive could very well end up shooting them-self in the foot and end up in a position where they just aren't competitive at all.


----------



## r.k89 (8 Oct 2019)

winds_13 said:
			
		

> BeyondTheNow,
> 
> I'm not going to defend the use of the CFAT for comparing applicants but anyone can request to write the test a 2nd time, so I'm not sure where the concern over fairness comes from.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Do you know more info about how ACS is scored?  Overall score or different tests for each occupation. I passed only for AEC but with what looked like high score. But then a some of ppl who wrote with me passed both Acso and AEC , so I assumed they automatically have higher score than me and I would not be competitive. But there was a guy who wanted AEC but failed for it and at same time passed for Acso( which from what I understand has higher required overall score). So in selection do they look for specific score for occupation selected or just overall?


----------



## BlueFalcon109 (8 Oct 2019)

r.k89 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Do you know more info about how ACS is scored?  Overall score or different tests for each occupation. I passed only for AEC but with what looked like high score. But then a some of ppl who wrote with me passed both Acso and AEC , so I assumed they automatically have higher score than me and I would not be competitive. But there was a guy who wanted AEC but failed for it and at same time passed for Acso( which from what I understand has higher required overall score). So in selection do they look for specific score for occupation selected or just overall?



I know this doesn't directly answer your question, but perhaps Spc_cdt's post (3rd from the top on page 35) can shed some light on what you're asking. 

https://army.ca/forums/threads/37070.850.html


----------



## mz589 (18 Nov 2019)

Hi All,

I'm hoping someone might be able to answer some questions/offer guidance on re-writing the CFAT.

My son who is 17 wrote it today but did not qualify for officer as he had hoped, he was told he can re-write it.

Is there a limit as to how many times you can write it and is there a maximum number of times that you can re-write it?  I am just wondering if I should direct him to post secondary first and then write it once he has some life experience/higher education under his belt. The concern is that if he does not qualify again after rewriting that he will not be able to try it again in the future.

Any direction is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Nov 2019)

mz589 said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm hoping someone might be able to answer some questions/offer guidance on re-writing the CFAT.
> 
> ...



I believe the maximum is 3, but there’s some caveats to that. 



> ...In order to be eligible to write the aptitude test a third time you must be registered in a substantial academic program at the post-secondary level (since the last time you wrote the test) and experiencing no apparent difficulty. With proof that you are successfully completing post secondary education Recruiting staff can submit a request for a file review and decision on your case...



Out of curiosity, is he pursuing Officer because he only wants what he perceives to be ‘management’ in general, or is he looking at Officer because he’s genuinely interested in a trade that’s only for Officers?—so there’s a specific job that’s captured his attention.

The reason I ask is because if he’s not qualifying for Officer, but is interested in leadership positions, then he needs to be aware that there are still plenty of those as a NCM.


----------



## mz589 (19 Nov 2019)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I believe the maximum is 3, but there’s some caveats to that.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is he pursuing Officer because he only wants what he perceives to be management in general, or is he looking at Officer because he’s genuinely interested in a trade that’s only for Officers?—so there’s a specific job that’s captured his attention.
> 
> The reason I ask is because if he’s not qualifying for Officer, but is interested in leadership positions, then he needs to be aware that there are still plenty of those as a NCM.



Thank you for the reply BeyondTheNow, exactly the info I was looking for. I will have to have a talk with him about his options at this point. He got a wake up call from the test and subsequently learned a valuable lesson - not all things come easy beyond high school. 

In answer to your question, I would say it is probably a bit of both. He was hoping for the AERE trade, but the more he has investigated the career choices on the website the more he had interest in other Officer trades as well. Mostly he seemed upset about "not being able to go to the forces"  I will give him some time to realize that is not entirely the case as there are other options and as you pointed out management opportunities at the NCM level.


----------



## winds_13 (19 Nov 2019)

Mz589, if your son is still serious about AERE, he should be aiming around the 90th percentile (officer) on the CFAT. It is one of the most competitive trades for ROTP and the CFAT does have weight towards selection.


----------



## mz589 (19 Nov 2019)

winds_13 said:
			
		

> Mz589, if your son is still serious about AERE, he should be aiming around the 90th percentile (officer) on the CFAT. It is one of the most competitive trades for ROTP and the CFAT does have weight towards selection.



Thanks winds_13.

I believe is still serious I believe as he is also applying to University for Aerospace engineering - but then again, he is still only 17. He is mature for his age but obviously lacking in experience.

Any recommendations on what to do to improve his score? We have downloaded the CFAT trainer app.


----------



## winds_13 (19 Nov 2019)

My best advice is to consult the practice test on Forces.ca website (found under "How to join"). The current practice test is very similar in difficulty and question type to the test itself. He's also done the test once already, so he should have a very good idea what types of questions to expect. The easiest portion to improve on is the Problem Solving... basically brush up on his math skills. Best of luck.

The app is a 3rd party resource made by a company without access to the test. I cannot vouch for it's effectiveness but have heard it's a decent resource.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Nov 2019)

mz589 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the reply BeyondTheNow, exactly the info I was looking for. I will have to have a talk with him about his options at this point. He got a wake up call from the test and subsequently learned a valuable lesson - not all things come easy beyond high school.
> 
> In answer to your question, I would say it is probably a bit of both. He was hoping for the AERE trade, but the more he has investigated the career choices on the website the more he had interest in other Officer trades as well. Mostly he seemed upset about "not being able to go to the forces"  I will give him some time to realize that is not entirely the case as there are other options and as you pointed out management opportunities at the NCM level.



Remind him that if joining is something he really wants to do, just because he didn't qualify for the trade(s) he initially wanted, doesn't mean he's not fit to serve. While I don't advise him choosing just anything in order to get in, there are many other opportunities which might appeal to him. Several trades are in the red right now, meaning positions are under-manned and bodies are needed.

I didn't get the trade I originally applied for. Additional steps beyond the standard hiring process were required and I tanked at the very end of the testing--totally choked. I was extremely disappointed in myself. While I didn't initially plan to be where I am now, in hindsight, it's probably a better fit.


----------



## Loachman (19 Nov 2019)

A little off-topic, mz589, but your son really should sign up here and explore for himself. He'll benefit much more from that.

There's a ton of valuable information here for him to carve through.

It's fashionable these days for parents to be much more helpful than parents in the past - and I am not unguilty of that myself - but we all need to let them find there own way.

Even at seventeen, which was my age when I leapt in as a Reserve Infantryman.

Especially if they want to be Officers.


----------



## mz589 (21 Nov 2019)

Loachman said:
			
		

> A little off-topic, mz589, but your son really should sign up here and explore for himself. He'll benefit much more from that.
> 
> There's a ton of valuable information here for him to carve through.
> 
> ...



A fair point Loachman.


----------



## JAF_03 (28 Feb 2020)

I had a question about a rewrite, so basically I didn’t qualify for any trade yesterday especially for armoured Recce. I was told I had to wait 30 days until I can request a rewrite in which my question is will I be sent anything in order to schedule my rewrite in 3 Months or can I just do it regularly via email.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2020)

JAF_03 said:
			
		

> I had a question about a rewrite, so basically I didn’t qualify for any trade yesterday especially for armoured Recce. I was told I had to wait 30 days until I can request a rewrite in which my question is will I be sent anything in order to schedule my rewrite in 3 Months or can I just do it regularly via email.



If you didn't qualify for _any_ trade, I would suggest some academic upgrading before doing a rewrite.


----------



## JAF_03 (28 Feb 2020)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If you didn't qualify for _any_ trade, I would suggest some academic upgrading before doing a rewrite.


I mean I’m taking this time to focus on the problem solving since that was the area I was told I should focus on more. I getting a lot of help in which hopefully will be sufficient for my rewrite


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Feb 2020)

JAF_03 said:
			
		

> I mean I’m taking this time to focus on the problem solving since that was the area I was told I should focus on more. I getting a lot of help in which hopefully will be sufficient for my rewrite



You shouldn't cross your fingers and hope for the best.

If you didn't qualify for any trade that is a very low score. It's not great dude. But it's not the end of the world. You should take PMedMoe's advice and consider some serious academic upgrading and do your best to qualify for as many trades as you can.

You might spend a few years as an armored crewman but then want to try something else.

A close friend of mine, like you, failed to qualify for any trade. He did some academic upgrading and became a police officer (which is a much higher bar than the CAF I'd say).

There's some apps you can download to help too.


----------



## JAF_03 (28 Feb 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> You shouldn't cross your fingers and hope for the best.
> 
> If you didn't qualify for any trade that is a very low score. It's pretty bad dude. But it's not the end of the world. You should take PMedMoe's advice and consider some serious academic upgrading and do your best to qualify for as many trades as you can.
> 
> ...


I know, since I’m only in the 11th grade I can use it to improve my problem solving skills. I’ve already researched some guides and practice material (Police guides were recommended) in which will help me and of course go deeper, more or less I have a lot of time to prepare myself.


----------



## tooniepuck12 (16 Jun 2021)

Is it a good idea to rewrite the cfat for a 3rd time?

I plan on joining the CAF either via ROTP or DEO but I just made the cut for officer. I have already written my CFAT 2 times and was told that due to my CFAT I was not competitve enough but my interview was really good for ROTP. How important is the CFAT for DEO (is it only important to pass the cutoff or is the score really important) because I do know it is really important for ROTP since you are going against many others. What should I do to increase my chance in any enlistment program? Should I do the CFAT for a 3rd time?


----------



## sarahsmom (21 Jun 2021)

> tooniepuck12 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a good idea to rewrite the cfat for a 3rd time?
> ...


This is the third time you have asked this question. If your CFAT is high enough for your trade then there is no need to rewrite it. If it does not meet the cutoff for your trade, then you either need to choose a new trade or rewrite it, keeping in mind if you score lower this time that's your new score. Only the most recent score counts.


----------



## tooniepuck12 (21 Jun 2021)

sarahsmom said:


> This is the third time you have asked this question. If your CFAT is high enough for your trade then there is no need to rewrite it. If it does not meet the cutoff for your trade, then you either need to choose a new trade or rewrite it, keeping in mind if you score lower this time that's your new score. Only the most recent score counts.


Sorry wasn't sure which thread to put in at first and forgot to remove it earlier. Thank you though.


----------

